# What is your favorite color?



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Which color do you like above all others?


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Black. It goes with almost everything. It fits any occasion and looks good on pretty much everything and everyone!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I mostly only where black and white.. but my favorite colors are deep colors. Like dark violet and crimson.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Voted for turquoise. My favourite colour really changes from day to day, and most of my clothes are black. Oh well, turquoise it is today!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Voted for 'other' since I love all of them except Magenta.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Red. Fire! Fire!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

*purple purple purple purple*


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It used to be Green, but I like Blue a bit more than other colors now although Black generally looks best. Red looks cool sometimes too.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

This song touched my soul as a child. So touching, so catchy, so deep, so Blue.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I constantly go back and forth between forest green and royal blue (the darker traditional royal blue).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Purple!


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd go with black, seeing as most of my wardrobe consists of it.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Red has always been my favorite.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Green and black

Red and white are 2nd


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

mightypillow said:


> Red has always been my favorite.


Same here, there's never been another color to top red.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I mostly only where black and white.. but my favorite colors are deep colors. Like dark violet and crimson.


 I'm with you on this. I tend to like combinations of colors better than one color by itself. Good choice with dark violet and crimson.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Voted for turquoise. My favourite colour really changes from day to day, and most of my clothes are black. Oh well, turquoise it is today!


Yep, I'm the same way and I voted turquoise today, too. Matches my eyes.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Red as #1. Followed by purple, then teal.

*I hate the color pink the most.*


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

My favorite color is peach.

PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH 
PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Theologic said:


> This song touched my soul as a child. So touching, so catchy, so deep, so Blue.


 I love the Veggies! They're so funny. And the Muppets. "It's not easy being green..."


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I jump between Grey and Red. Grey is such a pretty and calm colour. While Red is striking, fiery and passionate. I like to embrace both of them. Hence those are the two primary colours in my room.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Orange*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

For clothes I like grey, black, and lavender. Goes well with my skin color.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

I love purple. Do colors cry?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Turquoise or a slightly darker greeny-blue.


----------



## jacko2 (Dec 31, 2012)

slightly colour blind lol but i like blue.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

blue's my favorite, though i really like lighter shades of it. and i also really like teal.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Presently, olive/avocado green.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Forrest Green.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue. Blue is the color of calm. Calm is cool. You gotta keep it cool. You gotta be cool, calm, and collected. So blue.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Green is the color of calm. Calm is cool. You gotta keep it cool. You gotta be cool, calm, and collected. So green.


There. That's much more accurate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's blue


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I like black. I also think black roses are pretty. Second favorite color would be red.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Matte red (not bright red)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Forest green.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Navy blue, or red


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

any shades of red and purple


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I was trying to pick black and forest green, but unfortunately I could only pick one. Painful experience.  .....lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I like Blue mainly, but then again I love the rosy shades of Pink.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

purplebutterfly said:


> *purple purple purple purple*


^This

and

Forest Green


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Black.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Yellow


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Red, purple, orange, and highlighter yellow. :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't have one : )


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i like red, its so powering and energetic


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Black.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Pink's my favorite colour


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

The colour of Hatsune Miku's hair.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I love white.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Grey~

It is truly the only shade I've ever really learned to like. Nothing else appeals to me anymore, since they are just colors. But grey has meaning to it.

I like to think that grey is a symbolization of humanity and a person's state of being/mind. It can vary from a lighter color of silver to a darker shade, and everything in between... it is perfect. It is also just calm and pleasing in the eyes, at least imo.

Me and my philosophical opinions, ahah...


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've always loved lighter shades of blue, but lately I've really been feeling turquoise. It's so pretty!


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

dark grey!

http://www.minicoming.com/wp-content/miniwallpaper/20121206/d2kzc4fmpw428.jpg


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't believe someone's favorite color is magenta. Actually, it is a cool color but I think I'd feel a bit strange if it was my favorite color.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

justanotherbird said:


> I love purple. Do colors cry?


 only when they're "blue" *insert your groan here*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Black. All the colors mixed proportionately.  Pretty much all my wardrobe since I was little consists of black...

But let's say we get some bespectacled know-it-all person who shouts, "BLACK IS NOT A COLOR!" Well then I'd have to settle for red. Blood red. >;]


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

the shades of ice blue against black


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Blue is objectively the best color.

I have spoken.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Dark purple too!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I like black, but usually mixed with red or purple. I like deep colours.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Xenos said:


> Blue is objectively the best color.
> 
> I have spoken.


The most exciting color to the normal human eye is a yellow-green around 555 nm wavelength. That being said, I hate that color in lieu of dark purple/black, the color of blood for the suffering.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Purple!


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Black <33


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I wuv you Bill Murray.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Purple. It's been my favorite color for the longest time now. ^_^


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Midnight Blue


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Dark green. Like a pine forest.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess turquoise. I have a thing for bold blues.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Purple, specifically lilac.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Turquoise


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

Green is and has always been my fav, but I prefer cool colors overall. I can't stand wearing bright, flashy colors like red... makes me feel self conscious. Green and black is the best combination.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor brown...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Orange.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yellow and Black


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

black and white are not colours


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i have none.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Green~


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Red.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

My favorite color is:


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Black is my favorite color. Red is close behind though.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Green!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Pink!  It makes me happy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bright colours. Red or Orange.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

zomgz said:


> My favorite color is peach.
> 
> PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH
> PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH PEACH
> ...


:boogie


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

#0000ff


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

of course everyone's going with blue lol, but i say red!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

My favorite color changes but for now it's purple


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

blue


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably a rich green sort of colour. I'm not actually even sure if my green is the same as most people's perception of green because I always fail colour blindness tests. I know it's not the computer screen because I show other people and they pass. I think I'm partly colour blind, but I do quite like the green that I know.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Huh I expected purple to be more popular than blue.


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Green


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Turquoise ayyee


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Glass-Shards said:


> Probably a rich green sort of colour. I'm not actually even sure if my green is the same as most people's perception of green because I always fail colour blindness tests. I know it's not the computer screen because I show other people and they pass. I think I'm partly colour blind, but I do quite like the green that I know.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrachromacy


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue. I like dark colors, such as dark blue, red or purple, and am not keen on bright showy colors, an obnoxious orange or yellow being a clear example of that, unless they are in nature.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Black...


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

coffee enema brown, or sky blue


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Blue


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Blue! The lighter shades (sky) represents my dreamy and free-spirited side while the darker ones (navy) is akin to my deep and emo behavior.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pink!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Blue...NO! WAIT! 

AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHH!!!!

*splut*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Midnight blue


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

I would've just settled for gold but noooooo.. Champaign gold.


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

mine is black. i like white, grey, green, and purple too


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

Purple


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Black


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I actually like "Snot Green". uke


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Grey


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Orange.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Red


----------

